# Heating & AC unit in attic bedroom



## napalvr (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently purchased a house and the attic was already converted to a bedroom.  There is storage on one side with doors (these are short storage doors on the sides of the room) and on the other side is the heating & ac equipment.  The previous owners had a door in front of the main heating/ac unit but at the closing the doors had been taken off and damaged and now the unit is uncovered and an eyesore.  I am trying to figure out the best way to cover this opening.  I am assuming that it needs to be some kind of louvered or ventilated door but I would like to make it look at pleasant as possible and match as closely as possible to the other storage doors.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 9, 2010)

napalvr said:


> I recently purchased a house and the attic was already converted to a bedroom.  There is storage on one side with doors (these are short storage doors on the sides of the room) and on the other side is the heating & ac equipment.  The previous owners had a door in front of the main heating/ac unit but at the closing the doors had been taken off and damaged and now the unit is uncovered and an eyesore.  I am trying to figure out the best way to cover this opening.  I am assuming that it needs to be some kind of louvered or ventilated door but I would like to make it look at pleasant as possible and match as closely as possible to the other storage doors.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Is this a 90+ or 80+ furnace? is there anything else in this furnace room.
 You can send pic. to [email protected]    If its a 90+ furnace with two stacks going out side then you do not need a louvered door as long as it has
 supply and return ducting on it. You can also take burner air from a attic space as long as the attic is ventilated. Show me what you got and we can 
 go from there.  Later Paul


----------

